
Coywolves Are Taking over Eastern North America (2015) - pseudolus
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/coywolves-are-taking-over-eastern-north-america-180957141/
======
mastry
PBS has an informative episode (2014) about the coywolf [1].

[1] [https://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/coywolf-meet-the-
coywolf/860...](https://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/coywolf-meet-the-
coywolf/8605/)

